# st John's



## horse (May 13, 2013)

Hi I am looking for information about st John's I am thinking of moving here from Ireland if I get the job i have applied for , the weather looks a bit cold for this time of the year is that normal ? is it expensive compared to the rest of Canada , any pro's or con's i would love to here .thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Like Ireland, Newfoundland is completely surrounded by water and the climate reflects this, so is cooler/wetter than the rest of Canada this time of year. As everything, except fish, has to be brought in it can be slightly more expensive but it is a wonderful place to live and raise children.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

thanks auld yin , what about taxs ? dose it get warmer its 20 degres in Tyrone today we never get much good weather i here the winters are mild in st John's


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

horse said:


> thanks auld yin , what about taxs ? dose it get warmer its 20 degres in Tyrone today we never get much good weather i here the winters are mild in st John's


Yes, it does get warmer than 20c during the summer. What do you mean about taxes? The winters can be quite severe but, because of its coastal location, not as severe as most of Canada.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

i know you have a sales tax but there is some tax they dont pay in alberta from your pay,i am trying to work out how much i would take home what bills i will be paying ect.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What they don't pay in Alberta is PST (Provincial Sales Tax), otherwise in that Province one pays Federal and Provincial Income Taxes. This table will help you calculate your take home income.

Ernst & Young - 2013 Personal tax calculator - EY - Canada


----------



## reme (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been living here in St. John's for 8months now, I'm normally based in Toronto (originally from Ireland) but work on rotation here.

I find St. John's more expensive than Toronto but not too bad compared to Ireland (for eating out, pubs etc). Rent is alot more expensive than Toronto except when comparing it to the downtown core of Toronto. That's saying alot considering the difference in sizes between the two cities. Check out the Kijiji website for rental comparison.

Some points I would make:

I haven't experienced a Summer here yet, but i'm assured by locals it does get nicer than it is right now in July and August. That being said it's not bad here, not too cold or rainy, but some more sunshine would definitely be nice.

I moved here in October and found the Winter quite tough. I've had two winters in Toronto and St. John's is worse. While it doesn't get as cold as Toronto (it's didn't really drop below -10deg very often) because it's milder that means wetter which means more snow. It really did feel like it snowed every day here for a good 4 months. I know that sounds horrible but it's not as bad as that. The only caveats I would add is that you really need a car here unless you want to be restricted to downtown living or very limited bus services. 

The roads get cleared in winter and cars have snow tires so driving isn't bad, but the footpaths are not cleared and often times are covered with mounds of snow pushed off the roads by the snow plows, so being a pedestrian here in Winter isn't easy.

But no matter where you go in Canada the key to surviving the winter is to embrace it, learn to ski, snowboard, ice skate, ride skidoos. Buy a good warm coat, a pair of insulated boots and just get out there and enjoy it, if you can't see that being you then I would choose somewhere else to move to because you'll be isolated and miserable otherwise.

All that being said, I really like it here. The people are very nice (as all Canadians are really). If you like the outdoors there's lots to do especially hiking, check out the east coast trail.

Night life is alot more like Ireland than Toronto, busy pubs with live music and dancing.

As I'm technically still based in Toronto, I pay my taxes there so I can't comment on the income tax situation here.

If you have any other questions feel free to ask I'll do my best to answer


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

thanks its good to know its going to get warmer


----------

